# Financial Discussion Boards



## obiwan (1 January 2005)

Does anyone have addresses for other useful discussion boards on investing ? Also there was an irc chatline for trading years ago for aust & also for us markets, the names of which I've forgotten, are there any around now ?


----------



## GreatPig (2 January 2005)

*Re: discussion boards*

Obiwan,

A few share places are ReefCap , Shares Guru, and ShareTrader (based in NZ but including the ASX).

For real estate, there's  Somersoft, PropertyInvesting, and for NZ, PropertyTalk.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## RichKid (4 January 2005)

*Re: discussion boards*

Thanks GP, I had a look at the Shares Guru site and it has a free section on basic TA, worth a look as a refresher imo. Do you use shares guru much? I was thinking of registering but decided against it due to time constraints (ie don't want to spend all my time posting, one forum is enough for now).


----------



## GreatPig (4 January 2005)

*Re: discussion boards*

I've lurked there a bit but I don't think I've ever posted anything much.

Like you, I don't have enough time to keep track of too many forums, and as far as shares go, I'm working on my own methods and don't care too much about what other people think of individual stocks. Even in ReefCap I mainly just look occasionally in the TA and mechanical trading sections for anything of interest.

GP


----------



## vandalic (12 February 2005)

*Re: discussion boards*

Obiwan,

I remember seeing your nickname on irc channels (if this is the same person?    ) for investing some years ago. The irc server was irc.oz.org - #daytraders and #om-trade. I think they moved to another US financial irc server which I'm sure you could grab the details from the founder of www.daytraders.com.au (Victor) via his web site.

Enjoy!

- Josh


----------

